# Pollen patties?



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

When I wS at the feed store yesterday I picked up two pollen/brood patties I am in south Louisiana. When should I put these on my hives? The golden rod is just starting to begin. Is now a good time or should I wait or just hold off entirely. will give my give a boost before winter? Never used em before but want to give em every possible shot to winter well


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Didn't they come with instructions. Follow them if they did.
 I would install them in your hives when the night time temps are 40F or below, Day time high temps 70F or lower.

Other wise put them in your hives about January.

 Al


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

No instructions that I saw Thanks alley


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Our climate is far different than yours. I bet there are few days in the winter when your bees do not fly during the day. We have few winter days they can fly, also the queen isn't laying heavy in the winter just a small bit starting mostly in January. There fore we do not put the pollen patties on till mid to late February as that is when the queen will start in laying like crazy to build up for spring. They need the pollen then to feed the larva to grow strong workers. We like to have our queens at peek laying by mid April just in time for the fruit tree blooming and shortly after the dandelions.

 Al


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

Yeah typically we have fairly mild winters, sometimes we see high teens in Late January early February but before that its in 30s and We even have Christmas where shorts are the attire Louisiana winter is more like fall in other areas


----------

